# What's the point?



## fatboy

So, Mark, what is the point with the posts on code officials wrongdoings? If I had the time, or inclination, I could come up with the same number for cops, fireman, council members, design professionals, etc., whatever field. There is always corruption in every trade, it's human nature. Whats the point? Just curious.


----------



## mark handler

fatboy said:
			
		

> Whats the point? Just curious.


Information


----------



## fatboy

OK............


----------



## mark handler

fatboy said:
			
		

> OK............


Good     .


----------



## chris kennedy

mark handler said:
			
		

> Information


I'm sorry but I have to side with Mark on this, I want to know.


----------



## ICE

I am interested in learning about the crooked/moronic people in our profession.


----------



## mark handler

fatboy said:
			
		

> So, Mark, what is the point with the posts on code officials wrongdoings? If I had the time, or inclination, I could come up with the same number for cops, fireman, council members, design professionals, etc., whatever field. There is always corruption in every trade, it's human nature. Whats the point? Just curious.


The amazing thing is you do not have to read what I post


----------



## jpranch

Human nature. There is bad in all. But the light always out shines the dark. May a muricful God please give me the wisdom to see the light.


----------



## fatboy

"The amazing thing is you do not have to read what I post"

No, I don't. But I do, I read them all.

My question was, what are you hoping to point out with the posts? Paranoia on my part? Perhaps, just seems that you are taking aim at code officials, and I was trying to say that in ANY profession, there are crooks and scammers.


----------



## mark handler

fatboy said:
			
		

> "The amazing thing is you do not have to read what I post"No, I don't. But I do, I read them all.
> 
> My question was, what are you hoping to point out with the posts? Paranoia on my part? Perhaps, just seems that you are taking aim at code officials, and I was trying to say that in ANY profession, there are crooks and scammers.


Obviously beyond grasp


----------



## Mark K

In any profession there are good people, crooks and scammers, and those who are in the middle.  We should give credit to the good individuals and recognition to the crooks and scammers.  If we do not then things will not get better and some of the people in the middle might give into temptations.


----------



## jar546

This is a building code forum and any stories involving code officials, good or bad is relevant to this board and our profession.  The information is appreciated as we can learn from it.  We can only hope that those that are found guilty are dealt with in a way that will teach them a lesson and send a message to others that are thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## RJJ

I agree Totally! The wrong doings of other officials gives all of us a bad rap. We are so often grouped with the bad apples in the bunch. I have always strived to do the very best I can with the knowledge and information I have at hand. Always striving to raise the bar and learn more, to be better and go far beyond the 8 to 5 job. Which I assume most on this BB do the same. For me! I want that info even if it is just for info.


----------



## cda

I third the motion

If you need more money or power, find a different job


----------



## ICE

Most bad behavior by code officials never sees the light of day.  I have first hand experience and I'm not talking about about a measly few thousand dollars.  The AHJ can't handle the bad publicity so it gets swept under the rug.


----------



## brudgers

Yep. That was pointed out in the story with tits. The jurisdiction was aware of the activity (even held a hearing) and did not turn it over to law enforcement.


----------



## Architect1281

Having been in a position to be offered to expend a clients funds to have a precieved non-compliance items overlooked I casually mention that I would not trust my mother for anything les tan 5-10 grand and to please put all offers in writing. Then I would have the client correct or appeal any written properly cited non- compliance items; rarely spent a dime! In my years of experience it takes more than one individual to perform a corrupt act.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

fatboy said:
			
		

> Whats the point? Just curious.


In my opinion, the posts remind me to remain diligent, even under both industry and political pressure.  These posts don't normally cover the code officials who walk the fine line, but rather those who have put both feet across the line...more than once, without looking back.  I make a point to forward these on to staff, and they usually come up again at our weekly meetings.  As for other professions, the articles are out there, and if they were posted, I would read those too.


----------



## jim baird

"...If you need more money or power, find a different job..."

Like, run for office or whatever, I guess.

Lucky for us Handler doesn't post the stories about the crooks in other lines of work...


----------



## mark handler

jim baird said:
			
		

> Lucky for us Handler doesn't post the stories about the crooks in other lines of work...


If I come across crooks in "other lines of work" that are related to the Construction industry, I will.

But when was the last time a DP took a bribe? Unless you concider

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?7361-Structural-note-on-plans

as theft


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept

mark handler said:
			
		

> If I come across crooks in "other lines of work" that are related to the Construction industry, I will. But when was the last time a DP took a bribe? Unless you concider
> 
> http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?7361-Structural-note-on-plans
> 
> as theft


nice one mark...that made my day.


----------



## ICE

Mark,

I just got wind of an inspector that was recently tried, convicted and sentenced for accepting a $30,000.00 bribe.  I haven't been able to research it but it happened in Santa Clarita, CA.  Maybe you can find out the rest of story for us.

Thanks,

Tiger


----------



## mark handler

ICE said:
			
		

> Mark, I just got wind of an inspector that was recently tried, convicted and sentenced for accepting a $30,000.00 bribe.  I haven't been able to research it but it happened in Santa Clarita, CA.  Maybe you can find out the rest of story for us.Thanks, Tiger


http://www.the-signal.com/section/36/article/56682/

UPDATE: Former city building inspector pleads guilty in bribery case

By Cory Minderhout

For The Signal

December 20, 2011

Former city of Santa Clarita building inspector Craig Ingraham pleaded guilty Tuesday to accepting bribes in exchange for signing off on building permits, a district attorney's office spokesman said.

The 59-year-old Canyon Country resident accepted $30,000 in bribes - including cash, cigars, a sink and vanity, and a $29,000 loan - the spokesman said in a news release.

Ingraham accepted the bribes from a Sand Canyon resident who built a house over a three-year period ending December 2010.

The city of Santa Clarita informed the Santa Clarita Valley Sheriff's Station about the bribes in January 2011.

Ingraham was arrested on Sept. 1, posted bail on Sept. 2, and originally pleaded not guilty in late September.

Superior Court Judge David Horwitz sentenced Ingraham to a suspended two-year state prison sentence on Tuesday.

Horwitz also placed Ingraham on five years of probation and ordered him to pay $32,000 in restitution and complete 750 hours of community service.

Ingraham will not serve any jail time if he pays the restitution, completes community service and does not violate the terms of his parole or break any other laws, said Sandi Gibbons, spokeswoman for the Los Angeles County District Attorney's office.

In exchange for pleading guilty, six counts of accepting bribes and one count of writing a bad $30,000 check were dropped against Ingraham, the news release said.

http://www.the-signal.com/section/36/article/56682/


----------



## jim baird

I have dealt with DP's in plans review process who were just as willing as any of us to stretch things for expedience, or shall we say, to whittle the square peg as needed to fit in round hole?


----------



## cda

One more prosecuted;;;

A former San Antonio building inspector indicted on 46 counts of accepting bribes from two contractors pleaded guilty Monday to one of the*charges.

In exchange for the plea, Ernest Martinez, 52, is expected to receive either an eight-year prison sentence or probation when sentenced in April. Prosecutors have agreed to remain silent on his request for*probation.

Prosecutors alleged Martinez took $27,000 in payments from contractor Alfredo Bravo Abundes from March 2008 to August 2009 and $1,300 in bribes from a Mexican national who cooperated with investigators and was not*charged.

Abundes, also charged with bribery, is set to appear at a hearing Wednesday to determine if he is mentally competent to stand*trial.

Bribery is a second-degree felony punishable by up to 20 years in*prison.

ckapitan@express-news.net

http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/local_news/article/Ex-city-employee-pleads-guilty-to-taking-bribes-3365355.php


----------



## ICE

The part about them wondering if the contractor is mentally competent cracked me up.


----------



## codeworks

just scanning through this, the point is we , as inspectors, building officials, whatever in our capacity must strive to remain above reproach. good reading for a yank who just moved to hill country, i wondered what was up with all th job postings in sa recently


----------

